# Threesomes, not all it's cracked up to be?



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Oh, so you've had a threesome?
> 
> Teach me. :laughing:


<3 Oh you~

I just don't think it'd end in disaster~ I just think it'd be pretty exhausting. Not to mention...as the poll shows, it takes a particularly special kind of people to even attempt this~ yet I guarantee that plenty of people who would have said no to this, still tried it and would have mixed reactions. 

Not everyone can leave _expectation _hanging on the doorknob with the lingerie before having this kind of fun I think. <3


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Most of the men I know who are older say age plays a big factor. It's something they wanted when they were younger boys.


That's an interesting thought, because when I was younger my fantasies almost exclusively included multiple women, but now they normally have just one. I guess I've matured some.

Now pornography is a different story, but pornography <> sex.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I voted no because I don't like to share in this area.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Inverse said:


> <3 Oh you~
> 
> I just don't think it'd end in disaster~ I just think it'd be pretty exhausting. Not to mention...as the poll shows, it takes a particularly special kind of people to even attempt this~ yet I guarantee that plenty of people who would have said no to this, still tried it and would have mixed reactions.
> 
> Not everyone can leave _expectation _hanging on the doorknob with the lingerie before having this kind of fun I think. <3


Inverse, you want everyone to try everything. Lol! I shall from here on out call you the "Tempter" aka "RainbowSatan". :laughing:


----------



## reyesaaronringo (Dec 27, 2009)

they didn't define my life but they were pretty awesome. the first time was with my then girlfriend and a friend of hers and that was amazing! the second set kinda just happened which was really nice! 

her's to not thinking yourself out of a good time!


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

I've never tried it, I think I could like it with the right people. I think I would actually have more fun/be more comfortable if it was a group instead of just 2 other people.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

It's a great fantasy but in reality I don't even think 1,000 showers would make me feel *clean* again.


----------

